# Test E. Can it help loose fat?



## BTC (May 8, 2012)

Hi, I have been told that Test E can help me to loose weight. Could anybody please advise me on the best gear to help get rid of belly fat? I have stopped with dairy bread etc and am training heavy 3 x week and cardio 3 x week> I have dropped from 23 stone and now weighing in at 16st 9 but just cant get rid of the belly. Please please help


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hello and welcome, testosterone is not going to help you loose fat, only preserve muscle mass if you are dieting for long periods of time. No gear is going to help you loose fat, have a look around loosing weight section, stick to the diet and results will come.


----------



## BTC (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for your advice lolik:thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just keep doing what your doing for the moment matey


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

How anabolic Is gear such as test e? By that I mean how extreme can u cutt yours cals while on gear and still preserve muscle mass before it starts getting eaten?

I'm guessing dosage will play a big role here! So let's say for this case 1g of anabolics a week.

How many calories can u minus?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Test burns fat, plenty of studies show that. Google testosterone and fat loss and you'll see ****loads of research on the subject


----------



## BTC (May 8, 2012)

So from what your saying Frank it can help or am I not understanding what you have just said?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

BTC said:


> So from what your saying Frank it can help or am I not understanding what you have just said?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=testosterone+fat+loss


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

BTC on here there are major double standards.

Steroids can be used to build muscle quickly, but using them to burn fat is considered the easy route.

Don't ask me why.


----------



## BTC (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for that link mate


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> How anabolic Is gear such as test e? By that I mean how extreme can u cutt yours cals while on gear and still preserve muscle mass before it starts getting eaten?
> 
> I'm guessing dosage will play a big role here! So let's say for this case 1g of anabolics a week.
> 
> How many calories can u minus?


Got this reply when I asked the same question..

Since your on cycle, you can go as low as 30% under your maintenance without much muscle loss. Aim for 1.2g/LB protein and 0.4g/LB fat and you can get the rest of your cals from what you want, those numbers are just suggested you can go over aslong as you stay within your total calorie numbers its all gravy baby.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> BTC on here there are major double standards.
> 
> Steroids can be used to build muscle quickly, but using them to burn fat is considered the easy route.
> 
> Don't ask me why.


He said it out loud


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

GShock said:


> Got this reply when I asked the same question..
> 
> Since your on cycle, you can go as low as 30% under your maintenance without much muscle loss. Aim for 1.2g/LB protein and 0.4g/LB fat and you can get the rest of your cals from what you want, those numbers are just suggested you can go over aslong as you stay within your total calorie numbers its all gravy baby.


I ate 1600 cals for a month once and gained muscle on tren, I was doing cardio every day too so I'd estimate that was 50% of my maintenance.

I think as long as protein is high enough you'll always gain/maintain muscle, especially with super androgens like tren.

I leaned out like a mofo, did have pics but comp got wiped  the before/after was shocking


----------



## BTC (May 8, 2012)

Thanks GShock


----------



## portugaline (Jul 29, 2009)

Science says that testosterone and other anabolics can burn fut, but the dosages are high and if you want to burn fat nothing better than cardio and diet. This will make you feel great, and cardio and diet are importants if you use steroids for some time, they help in some problems like cholesterol and high blood pressure.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

portugaline said:


> Science says that testosterone and other anabolics can burn fut, but the dosages are high and if you want to burn fat nothing better than cardio and diet. This will make you feel great, and cardio and diet are importants if you use steroids for some time, they help in some problems like cholesterol and high blood pressure.


 :confused1:


----------



## BTC (May 8, 2012)

:confused1: Me to GShock


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

just reread and think im wrong

cardio and diet are importants if you use steroids for some time, they help in some problems like cholesterol and high blood pressure.

:blush:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

"testosterone was recently found to be effective for fat loss in young men even in small doses. One recent study showed that men given only 100 milligrams per week of testosterone enanthate lost an average of six percent of their bodyfat after eight weeks.(6) 100 mg per week is generally considered a very low dose by bodybuilding standards. Most impressive about this study was that the result was obtained in young, normal healthy men (aged 18 to 45), not obese or testosterone deficient. Most of the studies showing positive effects with hormone replacement therapy are on subjects who are obese or hormone deficient - i.e. the very subjects most likely to respond. While the amount of muscle gain reported in this study was not reported (it is still just in abstract form), another study showed 100 mg per week of testosterone enanthate was not anabolic.(7) It appears that testosterone has a strong mechanism for fat loss other than increased metabolic rate from increased muscle. Considering how much cheaper testosterone is than growth hormone, it may well be the cost-effective choice for burning fat even if it is slightly less effective overall."


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

WOuld u guys say u can prevent any muscle loss if doing fasted cardio in the morning while On anabolics?

Say 1g of anabolics a week!

Would that bypass muscle loss? And what would the body use for fuel here then??


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> BTC on here there are major double standards.
> 
> Steroids can be used to build muscle quickly, but using them to burn fat is considered the easy route.
> 
> Don't ask me why.


On a serious note, I think this double standard may be a good thing. A lot of fat people look for the easy way out when it comes to fat loss, rather than the obvious way of cutting out unhealthy junk food and doing exercise. So they will be searching forums, posting looking for that quick way to lose the fat when doing so isn't going to improve their health like a healthy diet and cardio would do. So, in a way this double standard is a way of looking out for that obese fella who wants to take the easy way out and it's nice that people care about the health of a man they've never met.

Yes, the rest of us look to gain muscle mass faster by the use of anabolics but I don't think it's the same because the exercise element is there, we know that we have to step up our game to reap the rewards of bigger muscles.


----------

